# Buying a 211/411 receiver



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

If you buy a 211/411 receiver on ebay is there any problems activating it on your account? I know the 522 used to be an issue with that. My brother wants to just buy an HD receiver and add it to his account and not mess with any committment stuff from Dish.


----------



## cherokeeafton (Mar 12, 2006)

I purchased a VIP 211 from an EBAY vendor and I had no trouble activating it.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

I really,really would call them, and document their answer. CRS name and employ number, time/date, and confirmed by a supervisor with same doc.

Existng Sub 1-888-284-7116
New Sub 1-888-825-2557

Bear!

PS. Cherokee. was that a "dish'' Auth. vendor?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I never had any trouble activating a 522 with Dish back when everyone else was complaining. I guess it just depends on who you get as a CSR.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

Link said:


> I never had any trouble activating a 522 with Dish back when everyone else was complaining. I guess it just depends on who you get as a CSR.


That was then. I think the "new" program may have changed that ,at least for now.

Not sure so I would check first before I ended up with hot or unautherized unit.

Bear!


----------



## cherokeeafton (Mar 12, 2006)

I purchased it from DTVauctions. They do not list themselves as a DISH dealer. When I activated it, all Dish did was to check and see if there were any back charges on it. As it was new, there were none.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

Alls well that ends well.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I bought a 211 and called and activated it this week with no problem.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

For me, the trick to buying receivers on ebay is to look at their feedback. If others have purchased the same model receiver without complaint, there should be no problem. I've recently bought a 625 and 942 on ebay (both new) and had no problem activating either. I've also recently sold a 921 and 721 (both used) and apparently the buyers had no problem activating either.


----------

